# New bear lights out string is "fraying"



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

Do new strings kind of fray after 200+ shots? Or do I need to wax it more? Its only doing it slightly but I thought I would ask since I am a little concerned and don't know much about them


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

If you are just getting small little stray fibers sticking out off the string it is probably just time to do a good string wax job. I do mine after every few shooting sessions in the summer.

If you think you have actual damage to the string that could compromise its integrity than I would take it to a bow shop immediately before shooting it anymore. I would not want to be around if a bow string was to let loose!


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

If it is small little fuzz type just wax it, but a strand broke or it looks like a strand, then change it. Nothing makes for a bad day more than when at full draw the string lets go, or when you release and the bow goes to pieces. Smile and have a great day!


----------



## jmkreiner (Oct 12, 2007)

My brother has that same bow and the string is fraying..


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I have the same bow and my buss cable and serving went bad after only 3 months. I bought a set of Winner's Choice string and cable to replace them. The only problem is it may take a week or so of sighting everything back to normal. Good luck...


----------



## Fyshslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

Almost all bows have some type of wear around the cams, just wax it.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Apply wax onto the string, then get a small piece of leather and use the leather to pinch the string as you rub it in. Go fast enough to feel some heat, but not so fast to smell it This will melt the wax into the strands and penetrate better than just applying with fingers.


----------



## doughboy4.6 (Sep 12, 2006)

scorpion venom


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

TrekJeff said:


> Apply wax onto the string, then get a small piece of leather and use the leather to pinch the string as you rub it in. Go fast enough to feel some heat, but not so fast to smell it This will melt the wax into the strands and penetrate better than just applying with fingers.


Good advice to a point, I use this method to pre settle customer strings as Heat will melt out the wax that is inside the string, thus settling it faster than normal, if you RUB down your string and cable's expect some gain in length, a bow press to reset it to spec becomes necessary!
Modern compound bow maintaince is no different than it has ever been, either you find a bow mechanic or you become one!

BD


----------

